# help with noise??



## timo (Sep 16, 2005)

yesterday my componet speakers began to make a loud "pop" noise whenever I change the song on my deck. This noise only comes from the left chanel, I tried a new rca cable, but it did not help. It plays normaly and only pop's when i change songs or switch from cd to radio. any idea's ??? also my deck will flash "amp ground" maybee better ground for deck??


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

timo said:


> yesterday my componet speakers began to make a loud "pop" noise whenever I change the song on my deck. This noise only comes from the left chanel, I tried a new rca cable, but it did not help. It plays normaly and only pop's when i change songs or switch from cd to radio. any idea's ??? also my deck will flash "amp ground" maybee better ground for deck??


Well im guessing since it says "amp ground" you might wanna check the amps groudn wire.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

timo said:


> yesterday my componet speakers began to make a loud "pop" noise whenever I change the song on my deck. This noise only comes from the left chanel, I tried a new rca cable, but it did not help. It plays normaly and only pop's when i change songs or switch from cd to radio. any idea's ??? also my deck will flash "amp ground" maybee better ground for deck??


check the grounds


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

makaveli said:


> check the grounds


damn..... thats what i get for opening all the new posts in seprate windows, and taking so long to go through them


----------

